
Massive Dyn DNS outage - jtmarmon
Sites down:<p>- DYN<p>- Twitter<p>- Etsy<p>- Github<p>- soundcloud<p>- spotify<p>- heroku<p>- pagerduty<p>- shopify<p>- intercom (app, not landing page)<p>Note that if these sites seem to be up to you, it&#x27;s likely that your machine has cached the DNS response for these sites.<p>Some of these sites seem to work when using a UK VPN
======
6d6b73
All this talk about redundancy, real-time apps, scalable architecture and and
a "simple" DDOS against DNS architecture brings half of the internet down.
Honestly did nobody think about having a spare dns at some other company? or
even backup dns server exactly for a situation like that?

~~~
bhaak
From where I'm looking at the internet (central Europe), I don't notice
anything.

Maybe your internet on the other side of the Atlantic is broken, ours seems to
be working fine. ;-)

Edit: Looks like the eastern part of the USA is affected:
[https://cloudharmony.com/status-for-dyn](https://cloudharmony.com/status-for-
dyn)

~~~
pamvegas
I'm in Las Vegas and I haven't had access to several sites all day. I don't
think this is limited to eastern U.S.

~~~
xXCrusherXxFTW
Same Im in Illinios and I can't play destiny which is made by bungie which is
down for some fucking reason

------
gamache
Important: PagerDuty.com seems affected by this outage. So keep a real good
eye on your graphs today -- you might not receive the alert.

~~~
sn
pagerduty has switched to AWS + 4 different root TLDS:

$ host -t NS pagerduty.com

pagerduty.com name server ns-219.awsdns-27.com.

pagerduty.com name server ns-739.awsdns-28.net.

pagerduty.com name server ns-1198.awsdns-21.org.

pagerduty.com name server ns-1569.awsdns-04.co.uk.

I think I'm satisfied.

~~~
gamache
I'm not trying to single out PagerDuty in being vulnerable. They run a
particularly crucial service, and I'm sure they are doing everything they can
to get out from under this.

That said, I still can't load www.pagerduty.com in a browser right now. :/

------
num3thod
I just realised how online adult entertainment has the most redundancy of any
Internet service category, bar none.

~~~
deno
You’re right :)

    
    
      $ dig @8.8.8.8 ns +short pornhub.com
      ns2.p44.dynect.net.
      ns3.p44.dynect.net.
      ns4.p44.dynect.net.
      sdns3.ultradns.net.
      sdns3.ultradns.com.
      sdns3.ultradns.org.
      sdns3.ultradns.biz.
      ns1.p44.dynect.net.
    

PornHub has better DNS redundancy than Github and Twitter.

~~~
drmunklung
I'm sure this is to circumvent blacklisting rather than for this scenario.

~~~
deno
I can’t think of any type of blacklisting this would prevent. Care you
elaborate?

------
jssjr
I'm a GitHub employee and want to let everyone know we're aware of the
problems this incident is causing and are actively working to mitigate the
impact.

"A global event is affecting an upstream DNS provider. GitHub services may be
intermittently available at this time." is the content from our latest status
update on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/789452827269664769](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/789452827269664769)).
Reposted here since some people are having problems resolving Twitter domains
as well.

[x-posted on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697)
as well]

~~~
cynosurexy
how did you post on twitter which is down too?

~~~
SteveNuts
Twitter isn't down, just DNS resolution of twitter.com

------
webandtech
Anyone with an app affected by this because you use Heroku's SSL endpoint can
fix this by switching to SNI. Unfortunately Heroku's API is also affected.
There is a workaround... just edit your hosts file to point to the proper ip
addresses temporarily.

add to /etc/hosts

23.21.149.112 api.heroku.com 107.21.99.123 ssl-doctor.heroku.com

Then use Heroku CLI to switch your app to the new SNI endpoint

heroku certs:add --type sni server.crt server.key -a YOUR_APP

That will spit out a new host name that you can point your DNS to and still be
online.

~~~
cstavish
Thanks a million, from me and the people who invested in my startup.

edit: apparently SNI isn't supported on legacy dynos.

------
mikemcquaid
GitHub employee here. We're monitoring an incident with our upstream DNS
provider:

[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/789433336083001344](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/789433336083001344)

~~~
benhoyt
Can we add a line to our /etc/hosts file with a hard-coded DNS entry to fix it
in the meantime? What's the IP address?

~~~
eternalban
I looked up an ip for twitter (via a google search) and still timeout on
pings.

[edit: twitter and github are both accessible again.]

~~~
DeGi
For me it resolves to 192.30.253.113

~~~
eternalban
that's github.

------
cloudaphant
DYN is experiencing a DDoS

[https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8](https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8)

~~~
darrenp278
Yep. Seems to be the root of the problem.

------
jbaviat
Issue came from dynect.net:

    
    
      $ dig +trace github.com
    
      ; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P1 <<>> +trace github.com
    
      [...]
    
      ;; Received 488 bytes from 192.228.79.201#53(192.228.79.201) in 154 ms
    
      github.com.		172800	IN	NS	ns1.p16.dynect.net.
      github.com.		172800	IN	NS	ns3.p16.dynect.net.
      github.com.		172800	IN	NS	ns2.p16.dynect.net.
      github.com.		172800	IN	NS	ns4.p16.dynect.net.
    
      ;; Received 178 bytes from 192.42.93.30#53(192.42.93.30) in 54 ms
    
      ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

~~~
rajivm
If you need access to GitHub, add these to your hosts file:

192.30.253.113 github.com

151.101.4.133 assets-cdn.github.com

~~~
skaw
anyone have this info for twitter?

~~~
kempbellt
199.16.156.70 twitter.com

104.244.43.231 abs.twimg.com

104.244.43.231 pbs.twimg.com

------
paulddraper
I thought DNS (particularly public) was basically immune to DDoS?

If one DNS server is down, use the cached result or another server.

DNS is some of the most distributable, cachable data I can imagine.

~~~
atom_enger
The problem here lies with the authoritative nameservers. You have to retrieve
the record from somewhere initially. The trouble here is that since these
companies are using Dyn and only Dyn to be their Nameservers. When a dns
request is made for github.com they're attempting to contact
ns3.p20.dynect.net or another nameserver provided by Dyn. So yes caching will
work for a little while, but only for the length of the TTL which your client
is designed to respect. Once that TTL expires, your client and upstream DNS
provider will attempt to contact that nameserver for a fresh record. Since you
can't contact the nameservers, the website is effectively offline for all name
resolution. Now if you know the record you can always forge the record locally
in /etc/hosts or in a local dns resolver which allows for overrides. Hope this
helps.

~~~
indigomm
It was true that one DNS nameserver record == one physical server even at
large providers. But we're beyond that now. Each nameserver at a physical
location can be a cluster of hosts. Beyond that, with the use of anycast that
single nameserver record may map to different clusters positioned around the
world. This is how the root servers work and why they are more difficult to
attack.

Of course small DNS providers will find it hard to run a system this way, but
the larger providers follow the same architecture - anycast and multiple
servers at each location. Google and OpenDNS for a start use this pattern -
the famous 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are in fact multiple server clusters all around
the world.

~~~
atom_enger
Sure - I assumed that's what the large organizations were doing but for the
sake of explanation to those who didn't understand why the problem existed in
the first place I didn't want to complicate my answer with something even more
complex :) Appreciate your help doing so

------
45h34jh53k4j
This is going to be a fun day. This little DNS outage is likely to cause
millions of lost revenue for many industries.

Im dead in the water and I cant complain on twitter :-(

~~~
6d6b73
change your name server at your registrar to something else, add all necessary
entries in the new DNS and be up before DDoS is stopped.

~~~
drinchev
Sadly we're too interconnected. Every company that relies on that DNS should
do what you suggest, but the control is definitely not in our ( users ) hands.

~~~
6d6b73
Yeah, users are screwed. Unless they have a little more experience with how
unreliable cloud can be, and they made a local copy of everything* their work
depends on, just in case.

*Everything that can be local.

------
kchoudhu
Reddit is out -- my productivity is up, and I'm not happy about it.

~~~
cloudaphant
Working here. Try a non-US VPN if you want to stop doing work again.

~~~
kchoudhu
Ran my VPN ansible script on a London-based VPS. I'm back to not working!

------
crgwbr
DNS came back for a while and just started flaking again.

    
    
      $ nslookup github.com
      ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 8.8.8.8, trying next server
      Server:     10.0.0.1
      Address:    10.0.0.1#53
      
      Non-authoritative answer:
      Name:   github.com
      Address: 192.30.253.112
      
      $ nslookup twitter.com
      ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 8.8.8.8, trying next server
      ;; Got SERVFAIL reply from 8.8.4.4, trying next server
      Server:     10.0.0.1
      Address:    10.0.0.1#53
      
      Non-authoritative answer:
      Name:   twitter.com
      Address: 199.16.156.102
      Name:   twitter.com
      Address: 199.16.156.230
      Name:   twitter.com
      Address: 199.16.156.198
      Name:   twitter.com
      Address: 199.16.156.70

------
apmoore
In CA - Spotify starting going in and out around 9:15a, then completely shut
down at 9:20a (no offline playlists were available). As of 9:49a my offline
playlists are back up, but nothing else.

Twitter was working from my mobile about 15 min ago, but not on my desktop.
Now both are down. Can't believe Twitter is down. On my mobile I'm getting
notifications, but can't view them. The people who are sending updates are
mostly on the East Coast and Canada, so maybe it's back up for them.

~~~
y-love
On the East Coast, Twitter still down for me on mobile. All the Twitter media
resources (twimg.com) are also not appearing.

~~~
apmoore
Twitter is still not loading for me, but just checked Hootsuite and it is up
and running now. Hootsuite was down for a while also.

------
camoby
In the UK here and Twitter and Github _just_ went dark.

~~~
Enxo
And playstation network. I can't play online and it's Friday :(

------
chromaton
PayPal isn't working for me. Could cost a lot of people a lot of money.

~~~
exolymph
I just need to invoice someone, but I would be _pissed_ if I used them to
process ecommerce or SaaS payments.

------
freshyill
Five Thirty Eight!

Today was a very long train ride without Twitter or the poll tracker.

~~~
Aoreias
They stayed up all day, they just blocked rendering until they loaded some
twitter assets, causing it to take 20-30 seconds to load until those assets
timed out.

------
y-love
Now even the DYN Status page is inaccessible from the Eastern US
[https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8](https://www.dynstatus.com/incidents/nlr4yrr162t8)
(Github still down from the Eastern US.)

------
jrod2121
bigcommerce, volusion, new relic, optimizely, wistia, volusion, aweber, cnn,
campaign monitor, all down for me. The biggest thing is seeing that ALL
shopify stores are offline, so much $$$ being lost right now.

------
tarialys
My Uber partner app crashed at 8am I was trying to complete a trip and it
frozen my phone. It took about 5min for me to be able to enter back but it
asked me for my SSN and permission to do a background check which is standard
by Uber but I had already done so. Should I be concern that my personal data
has been compromised? I contacted Uber but their idiots support people don't
seem to have a clue and third fix is super basic like restart your phone, turn
airplane mode or data on and off

------
raffandi
Sendgrid support page is down as well [https://support.sendgrid.com/hc/en-
us](https://support.sendgrid.com/hc/en-us)

~~~
errrnis
SendGrid's support is hosted on Zendesk, which is (unfortunately) still
experiencing the outage. My company's doc site (also on Zendesk) is down too.

------
vdfs
Shopify too:
[https://status.shopify.com/incidents/z714f9fjg9q0](https://status.shopify.com/incidents/z714f9fjg9q0)

------
jasonfb
It appears that people (domain name administrators) are switching away from
Dyn as their DNS provider, as per
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/965](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/965)
(issued 19:21 UTC). Does this mean that other DNS providers (Amazon Route 53,
CDNetworks, CloudFlare, DNSimple, easyDNS, Google DNS, Verisign, OpenDNS)
could potentially become targets?

-Jason (5:13 PM EDT; 21:13 UTC)

------
dg123r
And aws: 6:13 AM PDT [RESOLVED] Between 4:31 AM and 6:10 AM PDT, we
experienced errors resolving the DNS hostnames used to access some AWS
services in the US-EAST-1 Region. During the issue, customers may have
experienced failures indicating "hostname unknown" or "unknown host exception"
when attempting to resolve the hostnames for AWS services and EC2 instances.
This issue has been resolved and the service is operating normally.

------
koyao
Amazon DNS must be getting loads of new customers today :)

~~~
mej10
Even though their status page says everything is basically fine -- oh just a
blip with API dns this morning no biggie -- they have had major problems today
too. Like, can't connect to dynamodb, sqs, kinesis.

Unfortunately they lie through their status page pretty regularly. I am not
sure what it would take for them to admit they had a major problem.

~~~
shuumai
Apparently us-east-1 was the only region that exclusively used dyndns (all
other regions have failover strategies to other providers and that's why there
wasn't downtime anywhere else but us-east and eu-west). They resolved the
problem pretty quickly, but it drove our NOC insane...fortunately downtime for
us was only about half an hour or so.

~~~
mej10
Yeah, thats about a half hour of down time for every AWS East based company...
who knows how much lost revenue -- and yet they just say the service is green
with a little info tag.

If our service is down for any customer (much less an entire segment of
customers) we at least publish that we had a partial outage.

------
realtorjohnf
AthenaNet.athenahealth.com , one of Americas largest health care medical
software providers is down, effecting 80,000 physicians and their patients.

------
Mingso
It's 9:56am PST California and Twitter is down.

~~~
jeff303
Github and Twitter are both unreachable for me still. Chicago area.

------
fabiorogeriosj
GitHub pretty slow in Brazil

~~~
ShaneOG
A lot of the bigger sites are very slow from Brazil today :( And SP is also
suffering from a lack of power in some areas. Happy Friday!

~~~
fernandotakai
yeah, i thought it was my internet but it seems like a ton of people are
having slow internet issues.

------
thesmart
It seems incredibly misguided to plug an IP address into hosts from a forum
post. Is there an official source from GitHub?

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
Chiming in from sunny Los Angeles

Up as of 5:30AM PST: Twitter, Etsy, Github, Soundcloud, Spotify, Dyn DNS

Down: Heroku, Pagerduty

Might want to use a VPN to another area

------
apmoore
Is anyone noticing significant delays visiting CNN, ebay, orbitz? It took 15
seconds for the Orbitz page to load (tried from Google Chrome and Safari). It
seems like outside of the core group of sites effected (GitHub, Twitter,
PayPal), other major websites are having serious delays loading..

------
latentsurfer
The DDOS also hit small business websites in North America. I know atleast
three companies who experienced the DDOS attacks. The IPs that were port
scanning prior to the attack are 173.254.216.66, 128.52.128.105 (MIT Edu),
172.98.67.39. I hope there is some action against these hackers.

------
temp1231231
Easy way to get around it for Github: [https://www.apptic.me/blog/adding-
github-to-your-hosts-file....](https://www.apptic.me/blog/adding-github-to-
your-hosts-file.php)

Same idea, just add the IPs to your hosts file.

------
lawlorslaw
Change your DNS settings and some of these websites will now work.

[http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/how-to-change-dns-settings-
ma...](http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/how-to-change-dns-settings-mac-windows/)

------
mariuscoto
[http://okta.com](http://okta.com) is not working

------
james_a_craig
Seems to be fine from the UK, so those of you with suitable VPNs might like to
try that.

------
danyork
Many articles are now coming out about this outage this morning:
[http://www.techmeme.com/161021/p3#a161021p3](http://www.techmeme.com/161021/p3#a161021p3)

------
GilsonSoares
Whatsapp too: # host -tns whatsapp.com whatsapp.com name server
ns2.p13.dynect.net. whatsapp.com name server ns1.p13.dynect.net. whatsapp.com
name server ns4.p13.dynect.net. whatsapp.com name server ns3.p13.dynect.net.

~~~
meyoulit
Thanks

------
oelmekki
Anyone has any idea which hosts desktop spotify app is trying to reach?

`netstat -punta | grep spotify` tells me they are on those IP:port :

* 151.101.120.246:80

* 194.132.198.50:4070

Problem is, I don't know what hosts this is supposed to be, and `dig -x` is
not very helpful...

------
yachtycane
Why did they have to ddos the EA servers too I just wanna play battlefield 1

------
aledalgrande
hosts file settings:

\- to deploy to Heroku

    
    
      174.129.22.147 git.heroku.com
    

\- to enable Twitter from Web

    
    
      104.244.42.65 twitter.com
      93.184.220.70 pbs.twimg.com
      104.244.43.7 o.twimg.com
    

\- to access Github (as another poster wrote):

    
    
      192.30.253.113 github.com
      151.101.4.133 assets-cdn.github.com
    

You can find any other IPs you need on sites like
[http://www.hcidata.info/host2ip.cgi](http://www.hcidata.info/host2ip.cgi)

Just remember to rollback your hosts file after the outage finishes.

------
nmd
CircleCI is also having issues viewing and running tests, viewing from
Amsterdam: [https://status.circleci.com/](https://status.circleci.com/)

------
matobago
This is not a dyn error, this is all the companies failed to prevent this to
happen, is an old practice having different NS Servers for your domain, but it
can prevent this to happen.

------
jemini
We are seeing inconsistent resolutions on fppaco.org. sometimes it resolves to
a 4.x address and sometimes a 50.x address. According to whois.net, their DNS
servers are DYNect

------
gianarb
[http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/)

------
calgoo
All sites look good for me in Europe using 8.8.8.8.

Edit: It actually looks like most of the sites are loading faster then normal.

Edit2: I have cleared the cache's on my machine and router. Still works.

------
mugsie
From Ireland all of the above are resolving (with no cache).

------
verytrivial
Is this another IP webcam etc. attack? Does anyone know of a write-up from a
researcher in possession of one of these currently exploited bits of kits?

------
timbl
8.8.8.8 seems to know about github.com and github.io at least -- so I can
work. (Maybe 8.8.8.8 built to resist censorship and therefor also attack?)

------
constantskeptic
If you add these sites ip addresses to your /etc/hosts file locally then you
don't have to worry about this for the most part.

------
celticpiping
[https://github.com/](https://github.com/) is up for me.. NorthEast USA

maybe I missed something

~~~
jrod2121
looks like they are all back online now.

------
maaaats
I had issues with netflix as well. Netflix.com was resolving but lot of the
resources from sub/other domains didn't load.

------
jontodd
It looks like Verizon customers continue to have issues resolving Dyn DNS.
Wondering if Verizon has actually blocked Dyn requests

~~~
ted_dunning
Dyn's status page still says they are working the problem. Why would Verizon
block access to a downed service?

~~~
jontodd
Not entirely sure. Perhaps some of the DDOS was flowing through to them but
that's complete speculation.

I mostly wanted to throw this out there for others who are trying to segment
the impact of the issue.

------
rcummings
Sounds like IETF needs to update the DNS standards with 'intelligent'
features, so that we can have some consistency.

------
celticpiping
[https://github.com/](https://github.com/) is up for me. North East

------
scrollaway
github.com itself isn't resolving in some parts of the world.
status.github.com is a beautiful default nginx 404 page.

------
jasonfb
confirmed three (3) coordinated attacks on Dyn's infrastructure today: 11:10
UTC, 13:52 GTM, and the third time is unknown -- Dyn has not specified the
time of the 3rd attack today on their dynstatus.com page (likely because the
whole thing can be considered ongoing). Can anyone speak to when the 3rd
attack began today?

------
moonlightsky
[https://ease.apperian.com](https://ease.apperian.com) is down over here

------
michaelxia
Does anyone have heroku's ip's?

------
dfpr
I managed to access twitter from Ecuador using Opera, activating the built-in
VPN and setting it to Singapure.

------
ZeroActual
Twitter/GitHub/Soundcloud/etc all just went down for me (UK), also The Verge
and The Next Web.

------
lukeredpath
Lots of sites down for me in the UK. I was using my ISPs DNS (Sky), switched
to 8.8.8.8 and not much better.

------
komali2
Add 1800 contacts, ynab. Maybe not important to some people but it was how I
realized something was up.

------
ptrmcrthr
Dyn seems down

------
yellowsir
time to take a look at git-ssb p2p git+"github" [https://git-
ssb.celehner.com/%25n92DiQh7ietE%2BR%2BX%2FI403L...](https://git-
ssb.celehner.com/%25n92DiQh7ietE%2BR%2BX%2FI403LQoyf2DtR3WQfCkDKlheQU%3D.sha256)

------
sergc
CNN and TheGuardian are down as well

~~~
s_kilk
Yup, I'm seeing TheGuardian down, from Edinburgh/Scotland.

------
michaelmwangi
Pulling on AWS using github.com as origin failed had to add the ip to
/etc/hosts.

------
DyslexicAtheist
you can watch BGP routes changing (as we speak) here
[https://stat.ripe.net/widget/bgplay#w.resource=208.78.70.16](https://stat.ripe.net/widget/bgplay#w.resource=208.78.70.16)

------
shadowfacts
All of the sites listed are back up for me, and still using Dyn DNS name
servers.

~~~
celticpiping
ditto for me

------
E1Kenobi
I cant get into the PlayStation Network either, I guess its time to go
outside.

------
BlackGuyCoding
On the West Coast, Twitter/SoundCloud/GitHub just went down for me...

~~~
y-love
Github is working (slowly) through UK VPN for me right now.

------
clavallee
The outage is attributed to routing 576 Autonomous systems and 3431 prefixes.

------
steppnav
Remind me to populate my /etc/hosts file after this blows over.

------
Andres102116
I have a shop on etsy.com. It is functional at this time (1418 PDT).

------
num3thod
No parts of Github are up for me (Ottawa). Over to you, Bitbucket.

------
ericholiveira10
Anyone experiencing problems with servers on AWS North Virginia?

------
Avalanchee
Linkedin doesn't seem to load page's contents as well.

------
ewams
Amazon is having an outage. Okta is also down because of this.

------
Soulo_Guero
10:02 PST in CA and Netflix (and, yes, still Twitter) is down.

~~~
Soulo_Guero
Correction: Netflix is "half" loading.

------
Mingso
It's 9:58am PST in California and Twitter is still down.

------
rotauserch
Need to setup a round robin dns - geographically dispersed

------
tbarbugli
Include all website that use Github to sign-in or sign-up

------
bobjordan
Must be the Russians.

------
gregmilani
Airbn is also down :(

------
mszyndel
For us here in Europe/Germany Paymill is also down!

------
ljosa
We switched from Dyn to Route53 a few weeks ago … lucky.

------
drinchev
CircleCI is also down. As well as github hooks to slack.

------
Mingso
It's 9:55am PST California and Twitter is down.

~~~
drcoopster
Did you change your clocks early?

------
videoshooter
Zoho.com, one of my email providers is down as well

------
royalharsh95
gitter as well ([https://twitter.com/gitchat](https://twitter.com/gitchat))

------
Andres102116
I have a shop on etsy, and it is functional now.

------
rotauserch
Need round robin dns - geographically dispersed

~~~
rpearl
That's not the part of the system that's under attack

------
lukevers
Braintree is also experiencing these problems.

------
Andres102116
I have a shop on etsy. It is functional now.

------
ericholiveira10
Anyone with issues on AWS in North Virginia?

~~~
paulddraper
We've seen zero problems (standard stuff: EC2, S3, RDS, Redshift). I expected
that with 1/3 of the internet down something would be broken.

------
nodesocket
Pagerduty down, which is not very helpful.

~~~
wolf31o2
Critical infrastructure was outsourced and now they've gone down! Yay, the
"cloud" and all it's "glory" where some joker with an API thinks that
magically means always available.

------
mohsinr
GitHub, Twitter down for me in Pakistan.

~~~
camoby
Same here. Just now. In the UK.

~~~
Enxo
Can access Twitter just fine from the UK. Playstation network is down though.

------
ekalvi
Sentry (at least web dashboard) is down.

------
y-love
Github still down for me in New York.

------
semartin
U.S DDOS to block Assange cable drop

------
stef25
Github down, can't deploy code!

------
hcngo
Quora.com cannot be resolved either.

------
lmpower
just add the open DNS you are allset

------
4GLyle32
When will this outage be repaired??

------
Veen
Looks like unsplash.com is down too

------
minznerjosh
npmjs.com seems to be down as well.

------
matiasb
Mongo Cloud is having trouble too!

------
4GLyle32
When will outage be restored??

------
stephb
groupme.com is down in nyc... i should memorize friends' phone numbers...

------
momchenr
Paypal

------
clavallee
Twitter still down - Ohio

------
adhir8
Also down:

sie.sps.columbia.edu/enroll

------
frjalex
GitHub seems fine for me.

------
clavallee
Twitter still down Ohio

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Namecheap is also down.

------
peterjancelis
Heroku is down as well.

------
emes001
thenextweb.com seems to be down as well (connecting from DC)

------
kyler887
Runescape is also down

------
utefan001
Okta seems to be down.

------
Davezilla
my.wpengine.com is also down. The public site is still up.

------
CarVac
launchpad.net seems to be down.

edit: Using Google public DNS fixes things.

------
tokm
Twitter down again...

------
tair
Intercom as well :(

------
murmanda
www.sonatype.com also down (at least from Germany)

------
liveoneggs
a bunch of services using fastly are also impacted

------
leabdalla
zendesk admin panel is down here in brazil too

------
Enzo40Dog
Ticketfly.com. Damn I really wanted to buy die Antwoord tickets

------
murmanda
www.sonatype.com also down (from Germany)

------
ekalvi
PubNub is down.

------
cafard
python.org and cpan.org are down.

------
lmpower
use open DNS

~~~
prefect42
Side Note: news (to me at least) Cisco had acquired Open DNS late Aug. Now
I'll have to read all the doco to see what impact (if any) there is for
personal usage.

------
FartyBumMcPoops
i have highly available biscuits

------
dan0009
roblox.com is offline aswell.

------
crawdingle
box.com seems to be down too.

~~~
szarecor
Down in the midwest as well

------
Avalanchee
LinkedIn?

------
dan0009
roblox.com is offline too.

------
tokm
twitter down again now....

------
crobertsbmw
It's Hillary's fault...

------
machty
poop.bike is still up

------
MattieTK
deck.news also down

------
koryteg
Rollbar!!!! noooooo!!!!!

------
meyoulit
dot.

------
photogrammetry
Twitter, Github, Quora, Soundcloud, Etsy, PayPal, Heroku, The Guardian,
WhatsApp and numerous others still down as of 1:00 pm PT.

Amazon and Spotify are still up.

~~~
Enxo
Playstation network down last 4 hours. This is in the UK don't know about the
rest of the world. Status: [https://status.playstation.com/en-
gb/](https://status.playstation.com/en-gb/)

------
johansch
Works fine from Asia.

(When asking e.g. ns1.p34.dynect.net directly.)

------
MomoHo
add moz.com

------
mgalgs
Same thing happened with hover last week... Same attacker perhaps? Maybe hover
was just a test drive of their DNS DDoS machinery?

[https://twitter.com/HoverStatus/status/786296893013766144](https://twitter.com/HoverStatus/status/786296893013766144)

